

Needed: citizen scientists for Higgs hunt - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/november-2014/needed-citizen-scientists-for-higgs-hunt

======
otoburb
Can somebody more up to speed with the LHC and Higgs announcements clue me in?
I remember the announcement[1] a couple of years ago that the Higgs particle
was detected, but then I read another article[2] casting some doubt on the
announcement.

The article posted in the submission seems to imply that the Higgs particle
was conclusively found, and now this hunt is to determine 'how' they form. Is
this understanding correct?

[1] [http://press.web.cern.ch/press-releases/2012/07/cern-
experim...](http://press.web.cern.ch/press-releases/2012/07/cern-experiments-
observe-particle-consistent-long-sought-higgs-boson)

[2] [http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1113275750/higgs-
boson-...](http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1113275750/higgs-boson-
findings-from-cern-inconclusive-110914/)

------
cdevfr
I'm interested in particle physics but still I don't see any motivation to do
it. How can I determine I learned something, how can I compare my progress to
others. It just feels like I'm doing a captcha for them.

They should licence a form of StackOverflows's system which basically uses a
skinner box approach which is very addicting and still rewarding if you get
some positive benefit out of it.

